# NYC Herf 5.0



## hova45

lets get some dates and make it official:tu:ss nuff talk


----------



## houdini

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

Im in! Awaiting details....:tu


----------



## scubasteven9

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

I don't mind flying back to NY, to do another herf. a couple of weeks ago, going to the LI herf, it was a Bitttt getting there, but I still had fun.

I had to fly from Indiana to chicago, then from there to boston, then overnight at the airporst (Was not fun) then from boston to JFK airport. And with only 2 hrs of sleep, IT WAS WORTH IT.

So if the dates are good, [perfer saturday or sunday] and I can bring my brother, count me in.:ss


----------



## adsantos13

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

I will do my best to make it.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

What a coincidence that this thread was started today. I was going to announce a tentative herf this *Friday April 18th @ Merchants East*. It is sort of impromptu, but I don't have any other dates available.

If anyone is interested please add your name below.

1. Jian (MeNimbus)


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

Actually Fridays are out of the question for me I have class Mon-Fri evening. I was hoping we could do it on a Saturday. Unless we do it Friday April 25 spring break starts this Saturday.


----------



## adsantos13

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



MeNimbus said:


> What a coincidence that this thread was started today. I was going to announce a tentative herf this *Friday April 18th @ Merchants East*. It is sort of impromptu, but I don't have any other dates available.


Ah, will have to skip this one, then. My wife is due to give birth at any moment. Anytime this week or next is definitely out.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



adsantos13 said:


> Ah, will have to skip this one, then. My wife is due to give birth at any moment. Anytime this week or next is definitely out.


Congratulations:bl:ss. As a new father myself, it is one of the best life experiences a person may accomplish. :mn

The herf on April 18th is very impromptu, so please do not rearrange your schedules to accommodate this herf. Feel free to list any dates and have gorillas sign up. :tu


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

yeah there definitly has been a little buzz about this going on, Im in since I have not had the opportunity yet to herf with you guys. I think we should plan something a little more in advance though so people could figure out their schedules. How does May 16th 17th or 18th sound? I know its a bit away but its my next free weekend lol if it doesnt work we could manage something.


----------



## houdini

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

That sounds good to me greg....h


----------



## houdini

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



MeNimbus said:


> What a coincidence that this thread was started today. I was going to announce a tentative herf this *Friday April 18th @ Merchants East*. It is sort of impromptu, but I don't have any other dates available.
> 
> If anyone is interested please add your name below.
> 
> 1. Jian (MeNimbus)


hey menimbus, is that a cigar bar??


----------



## houdini

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



houdini said:


> hey menimbus, is that a cigar bar??


yes it is :ss

http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php


----------



## alarmguy1

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

12 million people in NYC and 5 guys can't get together to herf. Count me in but I am an optimist and it probably wont happen.:hn

Alarmguy1


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



alarmguy1 said:


> 12 million people in NYC and 5 guys can't get together to herf. Count me in but I am an optimist and it probably wont happen.:hn
> 
> Alarmguy1


Paul, for some odd reason, every time we try to gather the members for a NYC herf, it hardly ever comes through. 



houdini said:


> hey menimbus, is that a cigar bar??


Yes. Merchants East is a cigar lounge/bar. There has been some renovations since we were all there last time. The address is:

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue


----------



## adsantos13

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



MeNimbus said:


> Congratulations:bl:ss. As a new father myself, it is one of the best life experiences a person may accomplish. :mn


Thanks, bro! :tu


----------



## adsantos13

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



BigGreg said:


> yeah there definitly has been a little buzz about this going on, Im in since I have not had the opportunity yet to herf with you guys. I think we should plan something a little more in advance though so people could figure out their schedules. How does May 16th 17th or 18th sound? I know its a bit away but its my next free weekend lol if it doesnt work we could manage something.


Those dates sound OK for me.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



adsantos13 said:


> Those dates sound OK for me.


Hmmm a trip into NYC? :ss


----------



## Nerachnia

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



adsantos13 said:


> Those dates sound OK for me.


Thats the weekend after i graduate college so i would be there if you make it for that weekend. COUNT ME IN!


----------



## houdini

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

im holding a permanent marker and staring at my calender...say the word!


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

you guys tell me, friday saturday or sunday.. my only question is which weekend is mothers day... totally forgetting..


----------



## houdini

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

mothers day is the weekend before...how about a lazy sunday herf? no traffic and most are free.


----------



## tech-ninja

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

Hey guys! I mentioned this to Mr. Maduro, I will be in NYC to hang out and herf on Friday May 16th. If anybody wants to get together on that Friday, that would be great!


----------



## houdini

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

or fridays good too. :ss


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



MeNimbus said:


> Paul, for some odd reason, every time we try to gather the members for a NYC herf, it hardly ever comes through.
> 
> Yes. Merchants East is a cigar lounge/bar. There has been some renovations since we were all there last time. The address is:
> 
> 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
> Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue


Not true we have gotten together a few times you have been missing


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



newcigarz said:


> Hmmm a trip into NYC? :ss


Come on Tony:tu

lets get these dates going


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

Tell me when and where, and I'll bring be there. Friday-Sundays are good until campaign season for me.


----------



## King James

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Tell me when and where, and I'll bring be there. Friday-Sundays are good until campaign season for me.


you on the ballet, tanner?


----------



## adsantos13

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



newcigarz said:


> Hmmm a trip into NYC? :ss


That would be sweet!

May 16-18 isnt Memorial Day weekend, is it?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



King James said:


> you on the ballet, tanner?


Jim, we need to review our dictionary. There is a HUGE difference between "ballet" and "ballot!" Get on CoD post haste.

Is anyone up for the 18th at Merchant's?


----------



## King James

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Jim, we need to review our dictionary. There is a HUGE difference between "ballet" and "ballot!" Get on CoD post haste.
> 
> Is anyone up for the 18th at Merchant's?


give me a break... have been studying all day. Would get on CoD now but have to get up in 5 hrs... will be able to play on friday... busy week w/ school. of course I may sneak on for an hr here and there over the next couple days


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



tech-ninja said:


> Hey guys! I mentioned this to Mr. Maduro, I will be in NYC to hang out and herf on Friday May 16th. If anybody wants to get together on that Friday, that would be great!


Friday May 16th should work for me, Not sure I will be smoking anything that night but I will show up :tu

I dont think I have any plans that day

Dux


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



Dux said:


> Friday May 16th should work for me, Not sure I will be smoking anything that night but I will show up :tu
> 
> I dont think I have any plans that day
> 
> Dux


No smoking? Come on MAN! LOL looks like the biggest turnout is going to be on friday the 16th so well aim for then!


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



Dux said:


> Friday May 16th should work for me, Not sure I will be smoking anything that night but I will show up :tu
> 
> I dont think I have any plans that day
> 
> Dux


whats the point of attending a herf if your not going to smoke:hn


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



MeNimbus said:


> What a coincidence that this thread was started today. I was going to announce a tentative herf this *Friday April 18th @ Merchants East*. It is sort of impromptu, but I don't have any other dates available.
> 
> If anyone is interested please add your name below.
> 
> 1. Jian (MeNimbus)


2. Mr.Maduro (most likely....90% sure I can do this)



newcigarz said:


> Hmmm a trip into NYC? :ss


JUST DO IT TONY!!!



tech-ninja said:


> Hey guys! I mentioned this to Mr. Maduro, I will be in NYC to hang out and herf on Friday May 16th. If anybody wants to get together on that Friday, that would be great!


I'm in for this as well!!


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

WOW Looks like this is gonna be a good time guys! Lets make this Official! 
Herf is Frriday MAY 16TH, late afternoon till you pass out! Location is going to be Merchants East 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

List of people attending
1. BigGreg
2. Mr.Maduro
3. Houdini
4. MeNimbus
5. Alarmguy1
6. Nerachnia
7. tech-ninja
8. TMoneYNYY
9. Dux

add/remove names from the list as you please, looks like this is defintly going to be a good time had by all! Cant wait to see you guys there.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



hova45 said:


> whats the point of attending a herf if your not going to smoke:hn


See good friends? :chk :tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



Dux said:


> See good friends? :chk :tu


okay okay:ss


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



BigGreg said:


> WOW Looks like this is gonna be a good time guys! Lets make this Official!
> Herf is Frriday MAY 16TH, late afternoon till you pass out! Location is going to be Merchants East 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
> Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php
> 
> List of people attending
> 1. BigGreg
> 2. Mr.Maduro
> 3. Houdini
> 4. MeNimbus
> 5. Alarmguy1
> 6. Nerachnia
> 7. tech-ninja
> 8. TMoneYNYY
> 9. Dux
> 
> add/remove names from the list as you please, looks like this is defintly going to be a good time had by all! Cant wait to see you guys there.


if I dont have a final ill be there, until what time are you guys staying?


----------



## Golfman

Im in


----------



## houdini

Calender is marked.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



hova45 said:


> okay okay:ss


Or to watch Tanner get Sh#*T faced on Tequila :tu


----------



## Malik23

Put me down for a probably.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



Dux said:


> Or to watch Tanner get Sh#*T faced on Tequila :tu


I don't think that'll happen, it's never happened before, and I don't...

wait, nevermind.


----------



## Golfman

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



MeNimbus said:


> What a coincidence that this thread was started today. I was going to announce a tentative herf this *Friday April 18th @ Merchants East*. It is sort of impromptu, but I don't have any other dates available.
> 
> If anyone is interested please add your name below.
> 
> 1. Jian (MeNimbus)
> 2. Seth (Golfman)


im in


----------



## Nerachnia

I have to work but i will be leaving straight from work.

Would it be better to take the train or drive? IS there parking around?

If i drive any Long Islanders want to ride in? I m coming from Sayville area.

(No i am not staying till 4 am


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I don't think that'll happen, it's never happened before, and I don't...
> 
> wait, nevermind.


make sure you dont ash everywhere keep it in the ashtray


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



hova45 said:


> make sure you dont ash everywhere keep it in the ashtray


I don't usually have a problem with that... unless I ash all over myself, that is!:chk


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I don't usually have a problem with that... unless I ash all over myself, that is!:chk


:r:r:r


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I don't think that'll happen, it's never happened before, and I don't...
> 
> wait, nevermind.


Hmmm Think I still have a video of TeQuila Tanner


----------



## MeNimbus

Dux said:


> Or to watch Tanner get Sh#*T faced on Tequila :tu


I am sorry Tanner. I should not have bought the round of shots. :al :r



Golfman said:


> im in


Sounds good Seth. I will see you there at 6pm? (or whatever time is convenient for you guys) Might see Patrick and Doug as well.


----------



## BigGreg

Update!
WOW Looks like this is gonna be a good time guys! Lets make this Official! 
Herf is Frriday MAY 16TH, late afternoon till you pass out! Location is going to be Merchants East 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

List of people attending
1. BigGreg
2. Mr.Maduro
3. Houdini
4. MeNimbus
5. Alarmguy1
6. Nerachnia
7. tech-ninja
8. TMoneYNYY
9. Dux
10. Golfman
add/remove names from the list as you please, looks like this is defintly going to be a good time had by all! Cant wait to see you guys there.

LOL Tanner make sure you bring some socks too!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

BigGreg said:


> LOL Tanner make sure you bring some socks too!


*2 Things:*

1.) I think Merchants' Cigar Bar opens at 5:30 or six, so unless you want to wait around, I don't suggest showing up until then. They won't let you in, let alone smoke!

2.) I'm actually going to bring 3 different pairs of socks. One to wear, one in case the pair I spill something/ash inappropriately, and the last in case someone else might need them to cover their non-complying shoes!


----------



## hova45

if you get there early you can hang out at the bar upstairs they open at 6


----------



## tech-ninja

TMoneYNYY said:


> *2 Things:*
> 
> 1.) I think Merchants' Cigar Bar opens at 5:30 or six, so unless you want to wait around, I don't suggest showing up until then. They won't let you in, let alone smoke!
> 
> 2.) I'm actually going to bring 3 different pairs of socks. One to wear, one in case the pair I spill something/ash inappropriately, and the last in case someone else might need them to cover their non-complying shoes!


On that note, what is the dress code for this place. I want to make sure I pack the right stuff. :tu


----------



## pnoon

tech-ninja said:


> On that note, what is the dress code for this place. I want to make sure I pack the right stuff. :tu


Hey, Stewart, just make some of your awesome mojitos and it won't matter what you're wearing.


----------



## tech-ninja

pnoon said:


> Hey, Stewart, just make some of your awesome mojitos and it won't matter what you're wearing.


:tu:dr
Made mojitos this past weekend at the herf in Columbia. Just awesome. Drank one for you.


----------



## pnoon

tech-ninja said:


> :tu:dr
> Made mojitos this past weekend at the herf in Columbia. Just awesome. Drank one for you.


Only one?!?!?!?!  I appreciate it bro. :tu
Tw3nty wants to know what a "Shack Herf" is. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150835
Can you help him?


----------



## tech-ninja

pnoon said:


> Only one?!?!?!?!  I appreciate it bro. :tu
> Tw3nty wants to know what a "Shack Herf" is.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150835
> Can you help him?


:r Yeah, one for you, the rest were for me.

I saw that. He called. Hopefully he'll get it all arranged to go. :tu

I introduced him to the Mojito this past weekend.


----------



## Dux

tech-ninja said:


> On that note, what is the dress code for this place. I want to make sure I pack the right stuff. :tu


No sneakers or T shirts / I think you can still wear jeans


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> No sneakers or T shirts / I think you can still wear jeans


I would khaki it up, play it on the safe side. The place seems to have a lot more people showing up nowadays, and I wouldn't want someone getting turned away for petty reasons... say, I don't know, sneakers.


----------



## adsantos13

I will be there.....


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



MeNimbus said:


> What a coincidence that this thread was started today. I was going to announce a tentative herf this *Friday April 18th @ Merchants East*. It is sort of impromptu, but I don't have any other dates available.
> 
> If anyone is interested please add your name below.
> 
> 1. Jian (MeNimbus)
> 2. Doug (Dux)


I will be there :tu Tomorrow!!


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



Dux said:


> I will be there :tu Tomorrow!!


What time are you guys going to stay there till tonight?


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



hova45 said:


> What time are you guys going to stay there till tonight?


Not sure what time i plan to leave, I dont have a set time in mind :cb


----------



## hova45

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



Dux said:


> Not sure what time i plan to leave, I dont have a set time in mind :cb


I dont know what time i am getting out of class hopefully early but i figure i should be done by 7 get there by 8. we will see do you have my number? I know andre does


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



hova45 said:


> I dont know what time i am getting out of class hopefully early but i figure i should be done by 7 get there by 8. we will see do you have my number? I know andre does


Send it to me in a PM


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*

I'll see if I can make it. I might want to drop in for a bit.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nyc Herf 5.0*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I'll see if I can make it. I might want to drop in for a bit.


:tu


----------



## ColdCuts

So then, that's Friday, May 16th at Larry Flynt's, right?  

How did last night at Merchants go?


----------



## Dux

ColdCuts said:


> So then, that's Friday, May 16th at Larry Flynt's, right?
> 
> How did last night at Merchants go?


Friday Night was a blast :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

Dux said:


> Friday Night was a blast :tu


Glad to hear it, Doug!  Any pics? Stories? Good turnout? Who smoked what? I haven't been to Merchants since NYC 3.0, before they did the remodel. How do you like the changes they made?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

ColdCuts said:


> Glad to hear it, Doug!  Any pics? Stories? Good turnout? Who smoked what? I haven't been to Merchants since NYC 3.0, before they did the remodel. How do you like the changes they made?


I wasn't there Friday, but I have been there since the remodeling. The place has changed a lot, and it has a totally different feel to it. It seems much bigger, but the atmosphere is less conducive to a herf. Be ready to have to listen to some d-bags in cheap suits talk really loud while smoking Macanudos. Other than that, it's a lot more spacious, so it won't be as stuffy or uncomfortable.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

TMoneYNYY said:


> I wasn't there Friday, but I have been there since the remodeling. The place has changed a lot, and it has a totally different feel to it. It seems much bigger, but the atmosphere is less conducive to a herf. Be ready to have to listen to some d-bags in cheap suits talk really loud while smoking Macanudos. Other than that, it's a lot more spacious, so it won't be as stuffy or uncomfortable.


Since when did you start smoking Macanudos? :r


----------



## BigGreg

Mr.Maduro said:


> Since when did you start smoking Macanudos? :r


:r this thread is :chk & :mn


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> I wasn't there Friday, but I have been there since the remodeling. The place has changed a lot, and it has a totally different feel to it. It seems much bigger, but the atmosphere is less conducive to a herf. Be ready to have to listen to some d-bags in cheap suits talk really loud while smoking Macanudos. Other than that, it's a lot more spacious, so it won't be as stuffy or uncomfortable.


I will have to disagree, we had our own section and no d-bags that I recall 
The waitress staff has changed a bit and so has the furniture but it's still a excellent place to herf and drink :tu

Friday night was Me, G menimbus, Seth golfman, seth's friend Dave and Joey Hova.

We hung out till around 11pm smoked some nice gars and had great conversations.

I had a La Aura 1495 and a R&J Isom #1 that joey gifted me :tu

Dux/Doug

Cant wait till May 16th


----------



## hova45

Ill make it to that one a little late but I will be there maybe if I dont have to go to class ill able to get there early.


----------



## Golfman

Indeed Friday was awesome. The stand out that night was the Illusione 68 that Jian gifted me, knocked me pretty cold but was great! I look forward to lighting the up the Hoyo Epicure that Joey gifted me... It looks awesome! Lookin forward to the 16th sounds like a lot of guys will be there. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

We had a blast at Merchants this past Friday. Thank you Doug, Seth, Joey and Dave for showing up. And Thank you guys for the awesome smokes and entertaining conversation. :ss


----------



## Dux

BUMP* for May 16th :tu NYC Herf 5.0 @ Merchants 6PM


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> BUMP* for May 16th :tu NYC Herf 5.0 @ Merchants 6PM


I can't wait!!!!! :ss:chk


----------



## ColdCuts

Alright fellas, I've missed the last couple, but I'm gonna try to make this one. 

Since 3.0, when last you last saw me, I've grown a beard and got eyeglasses, but, you know, try not to freak out or anything.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

ColdCuts said:


> Alright fellas, I've missed the last couple, but I'm gonna try to make this one.
> 
> Since 3.0, when last you last saw me, I've grown a beard and got eyeglasses, but, you know, try not to freak out or anything.


I may have a stick or two for ya!:ss


----------



## ColdCuts

TMoneYNYY said:


> I may have a stick or two for ya!:ss


Aw, jeeze!  It'll be enough just to see you again, Tanner!  That goes for all the rest of you yahoos as well!


----------



## SouthsideCigar

Sounds like a great time. I will definitely do my best to make into the City for this one.

Dave


----------



## tech-ninja

TMoneYNYY said:


> I can't wait!!!!! :ss:chk


Me either! Only 21 days left!
This trip is going to be great. :tu


----------



## BigGreg

tech-ninja said:


> Me either! Only 21 days left!
> This trip is going to be great. :tu


thats right! Its gonna be a fun night, anyone want to pregame im off work that whole day so if anyone wants to do something in the afternoon that friday let me know.


----------



## BigGreg

Update 2!
WOW Looks like this is gonna be a good time guys! Lets make this Official! 
Herf is Frriday MAY 16TH, late afternoon till you pass out! Location is going to be Merchants East 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

List of people attending
1. BigGreg
2. Mr.Maduro
3. Houdini
4. MeNimbus
5. Alarmguy1
6. Nerachnia
7. tech-ninja
8. TMoneYNYY
9. Dux
10. Golfman
11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
12. Coldcuts (Possible)
13. Hova45 (LateComer)

add/remove names from the list as you please, looks like this is defintly going to be a good time had by all! Cant wait to see you guys there.

Reminder That there is a dress code at Merchants, NO Sneakers and somewhat casual required! Dont worry though Tanner will be more then happy to let you put your black socks over your sneakers to get in the door incase of a problem!


----------



## Dux

BigGreg said:


> Update 2!
> WOW Looks like this is gonna be a good time guys! Lets make this Official!
> Herf is Frriday MAY 16TH, late afternoon till you pass out! Location is going to be Merchants East 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
> Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php
> 
> List of people attending
> 1. BigGreg
> 2. Mr.Maduro
> 3. Houdini
> 4. MeNimbus
> 5. Alarmguy1
> 6. Nerachnia
> 7. tech-ninja
> 8. TMoneYNYY
> 9. Dux
> 10. Golfman
> 11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
> 12. Coldcuts (Possible)
> 13. Hova45 (LateComer)
> 
> add/remove names from the list as you please, looks like this is defintly going to be a good time had by all! Cant wait to see you guys there.
> 
> Reminder That there is a dress code at Merchants, NO Sneakers and somewhat casual required! Dont worry though Tanner will be more then happy to let you put your black socks over your sneakers to get in the door incase of a problem!


Just dont show up in a T shirt with open toe shoes, No beach bums allowed


----------



## ColdCuts

BigGreg said:


> List of people attending
> 1. BigGreg
> 2. Mr.Maduro
> 3. Houdini
> 4. MeNimbus
> 5. Alarmguy1
> 6. Nerachnia
> 7. tech-ninja
> 8. TMoneYNYY
> 9. Dux
> 10. Golfman
> 11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
> 12. Coldcuts (Definite!)
> 13. Hova45 (LateComer)


Fixed your post!


----------



## BigGreg

ColdCuts said:


> Fixed your post!


Great! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Malik23

Originally Posted by *BigGreg* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1610506#post1610506 
_List of people attending
1. BigGreg
2. Mr.Maduro
3. Houdini
4. MeNimbus
5. Alarmguy1
6. Nerachnia
7. tech-ninja
8. TMoneYNYY
9. Dux
10. Golfman
11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
12. Coldcuts (Definite!)
13. Hova45 (LateComer)_
_14. Malik23 (Probable)_


----------



## Nerachnia

UPDATED

_List of people attending
1. BigGreg
2. Mr.Maduro
3. Houdini
4. MeNimbus
5. Alarmguy1
6. Nerachnia + 1 DEFINATE
7. tech-ninja
8. TMoneYNYY
9. Dux
10. Golfman
11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
12. Coldcuts (Definite!)
13. Hova45 (LateComer)_
_14. Malik23 (Probable)_[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dux

List of people attending
1. BigGreg
2. Mr.Maduro
3. Houdini
4. MeNimbus
5. Alarmguy1
6. Nerachnia + 1 DEFINATE
7. tech-ninja
8. TMoneYNYY
9. Dux + 1
10. Golfman
11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
12. Coldcuts (Definite!)
13. Hova45 (LateComer)
14. Malik23 (Probable)[/quote]


----------



## adsantos13

I am in...

Updated!

List of people attending
1. BigGreg
2. Mr.Maduro
3. Houdini
4. MeNimbus
5. Alarmguy1
6. Nerachnia + 1 DEFINATE
7. tech-ninja
8. TMoneYNYY
9. Dux + 1
10. Golfman
11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
12. Coldcuts (Definite!)
13. Hova45 (LateComer)
14. Malik23 (Probable)
15.Adsantos13


----------



## Dux

adsantos13 said:


> I am in...
> 
> Updated!
> 
> List of people attending
> 1. BigGreg
> 2. Mr.Maduro
> 3. Houdini
> 4. MeNimbus
> 5. Alarmguy1
> 6. Nerachnia + 1 DEFINATE
> 7. tech-ninja
> 8. TMoneYNYY
> 9. Dux + 1
> 10. Golfman
> 11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
> 12. Coldcuts (Definite!)
> 13. Hova45 (LateComer)
> 14. Malik23 (Probable)
> 15.Adsantos13


Wow Hope Merchants can handle this crowd


----------



## newcigarz

Dux said:


> Wow Hope Merchants can handle this crowd


Yeah looks pretty crowded. You couldn't possibly handle one more.


----------



## BigGreg

newcigarz said:


> Yeah looks pretty crowded. You couldn't possibly handle one more.


Come on the more the merrier, this is going to be my first herf with the NY crew and I have a feeling its going to be a good one. Cant wait for this one to go down guys!


----------



## Dux

Anyone Know what they plan to bring for 5.0 :ss

Anyone want to meet for a Pre Herf @ Barclay Rex? Around 4pm? 

Dux/Doug


----------



## FriendlyFire

* Do any of you hang out in Manhatan at **De La Concha America on wendesday afternoons? *
* I was there on Wendesday, There was a whole herf there, I was to ashamed to ask anyone there if they are from CS I didn't want to bud in.*

* Its a nice big store the only thing I dont like there is that the seating area is up front like in a big show case out to the street for everyone to see, they do have two chairs in the back but they are usaly taken*.

Now is anyone going to admit seeing me there???
:ss


----------



## Kngof9ex

Hmmm its been awhile since ive herfed with you guys, i guess its a good thing I get back from DC thurs night. Soooo I should see you all there 

I am in...

Updated!

List of people attending
1. BigGreg
2. Mr.Maduro
3. Houdini
4. MeNimbus
5. Alarmguy1
6. Nerachnia + 1 DEFINATE
7. tech-ninja
8. TMoneYNYY
9. Dux + 1
10. Golfman
11. SouthsideCigar (Possible)
12. Coldcuts (Definite!)
13. Hova45 (LateComer)
14. Malik23 (Probable)
15.Adsantos13
16. Kngof9ex


----------



## Dux

Kngof9ex said:


> Hmmm its been awhile since ive herfed with you guys, i guess its a good thing I get back from DC thurs night. Soooo I should see you all there


Dont forget the Pimp Cigar Box :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dear God... this herf is gonna be HUGE! Doug, I'll see if I can join you for a pre-herf herf at BR!


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> Dear God... this herf is gonna be HUGE! Doug, I'll see if I can join you for a pre-herf herf at BR!


Let me know so I know what time I need to be there :ss


----------



## tech-ninja

12 days, 8 hours, 18 minutes

:tu :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

tech-ninja said:


> 12 days, 8 hours, 18 minutes
> 
> :tu :ss


Is it too early to start stocking the travel humi? :r

I can't wait!!! :ss


----------



## BigGreg

Mr.Maduro said:


> Is it too early to start stocking the travel humi? :r
> 
> I can't wait!!! :ss


Never too early, seems like this is gonna be one for the books!


----------



## Dux

Mr.Maduro said:


> Is it too early to start stocking the travel humi? :r
> 
> I can't wait!!! :ss


I already started picking out the sticks I plan to bring :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

We're either gonna have a great time, or be elbow to elbow at Merchant's... this is gonna be HUGE!


----------



## houdini

TMoneYNYY said:


> We're either gonna have a great time, or be elbow to elbow at Merchant's... this is gonna be HUGE!


ill bring the lawnchairs for the spill out into the street! :ss


----------



## BigGreg

screw that, bring the fire truck itll help us with the ladies!


----------



## houdini

LOL...Im on it!


----------



## FriendlyFire

MMMMMMMMMM, I want to see pics. I can't make it.


----------



## tech-ninja

9 days, 19 hours, 3 minutes

Gettin closer all the time! :tu :chk:chk:chk :tu


----------



## Dux

tech-ninja said:


> 9 days, 19 hours, 3 minutes
> 
> Gettin closer all the time! :tu :chk:chk:chk :tu


How about now!! :tu


----------



## Nerachnia

This sucks.... i won't be able to make this one now. I am being sent to Portland, OR on the 14th


----------



## Dux

Nerachnia said:


> This sucks.... i won't be able to make this one now. I am being sent to Portland, OR on the 14th


Damn Bro I was looking forward to finally handing you a cigar in person


----------



## hova45

It is looking really good:mn


----------



## ColdCuts

So then, by my count, this is the latest...


BigGreg
Mr.Maduro
houdini
MeNimbus
alarmguy1
tech-ninja
TMoneYNYY
Dux +1
Golfman
SouthsideCigar
ColdCuts
hova45
Malik23
adsantos13
Kngof9ex
Can someone bring a digital camera? If we're actually rollin' sixteen deep it would be great to have the photo evidence to post here on CS!


----------



## hova45

ColdCuts said:


> So then, by my count, this is the latest...
> 
> BigGreg
> Mr.Maduro
> Houdini
> MeNimbus
> Alarmguy1
> tech-ninja
> TMoneYNYY
> Dux +1
> Golfman
> SouthsideCigar
> ColdCuts
> Hova45
> Malik23
> Adsantos13
> Kngof9ex
> Can someone bring a digital camera? If we're actually rollin' sixteen deep it would be great to have the photo evidence to post here on CS!


I can do that


----------



## tech-ninja

ColdCuts said:


> Can someone bring a digital camera? If we're actually rollin' sixteen deep it would be great to have the photo evidence to post here on CS!





hova45 said:


> I can do that


I'll have mine as well. 

7 days, 19 hours, 46 minutes

Just in case you were wondering


----------



## FriendlyFire

Yeah just me make me jelous lol



ColdCuts said:


> So then, by my count, this is the latest...
> 
> BigGreg
> Mr.Maduro
> houdini
> MeNimbus
> alarmguy1
> tech-ninja
> TMoneYNYY
> Dux +1
> Golfman
> SouthsideCigar
> ColdCuts
> hova45
> Malik23
> adsantos13
> Kngof9ex
> Can someone bring a digital camera? If we're actually rollin' sixteen deep it would be great to have the photo evidence to post here on CS!


----------



## FriendlyFire

When and where is this thing again????


----------



## BigGreg

FriendlyFire said:


> When and where is this thing again????


Herf is Frriday MAY 16TH, late afternoon till you pass out! Location is going to be Merchants East 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

I dont think they open till like 5:30 or something like that Add your name to the list man its gonna be an awesome time.

As for the digi camera ill definitly be bringing mine too!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

BigGreg said:


> Herf is Frriday MAY 16TH, late afternoon till you pass out! Location is going to be Merchants East 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
> Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php
> 
> I dont think they open till like 5:30 or something like that Add your name to the list man its gonna be an awesome time.
> 
> As for the digi camera ill definitly be bringing mine too!


This is going to be nothing short of shenanigans.


----------



## BigGreg

TMoneYNYY said:


> This is going to be nothing short of shenanigans.


Oh yeah Brother! Just wait, and I may even be +1 or +2 ROFL... I cant wait


----------



## Dux

BigGreg said:


> Herf is Frriday MAY 16TH, late afternoon till you pass out! Location is going to be Merchants East 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
> Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php
> 
> I dont think they open till like 5:30 or something like that Add your name to the list man its gonna be an awesome time.
> 
> As for the digi camera ill definitly be bringing mine too!


The Cigar Bar @ Merchants is located down stairs. I should be @ the bar upstairs around 5:30, The cigar bar does not open till 6PM

See you all there :tu

I will Bring extra Lighter Fluid and 5 Finger bags if anyone needs them..


----------



## TMoneYNYY

1 week 'till pre-herf! 1 week 2.5 hours 'till HERF!


----------



## FriendlyFire

I won't make it, but if anyone plans to come by train and need directions herea good site to get it from. *http://www.hopstop.com/*


----------



## Dux

Bump!! Only 4 Work Days till the Herf :tu


----------



## Dux

FriendlyFire said:


> I won't make it, QUOTE]
> 
> We will have to meet one night for a Gar!! sorry you cant make this Herf


----------



## houdini

Were almost there brothers!

BTW: Hows the dress code at Merchants??


----------



## Dux

houdini said:


> Were almost there brothers!
> 
> BTW: Hows the dress code at Merchants??


Stay away from T shirts and Open Toe Shoes...


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> Stay away from T shirts and Open Toe Shoes...


Ditto. Try to keep it as classy as possible. Because we've got so many people, you never know... they could end up asking people to leave based on a dress-code.


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> Ditto. Try to keep it as classy as possible. Because we've got so many people, you never know... they could end up asking people to leave based on a dress-code.


Classy is a bit much IMO, I normally wear jeans a polo and brown shoes 
I never had any issues 

Tanner you might want to dress up since you are still under age :chk or should we just call you "McLovin"


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> Classy is a bit much IMO, I normally wear jeans a polo and brown shoes
> I never had any issues
> 
> Tanner you might want to dress up since you are still under age :chk or should we just call you "McLovin"


Actually, Doug... my name is Dr. Norwood Chalmers... D.D.S.!


----------



## Malik23

As long as you have a collar on your shirt and shoes, not sneakers, on your feet, you will be fine. If someone comes in wearing sneakers, Tanner suffers the indignity and discomfort of sock deprivation.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

BigGreg
Mr.Maduro
houdini
MeNimbus
alarmguy1
tech-ninja
TMoneYNYY
Dux +1
Golfman
SouthsideCigar
ColdCuts
hova45
Malik23
adsantos13
Kngof9ex

About 51 hours to go....Is this still the list of attendees?


----------



## Dux

Malik23 said:


> As long as you have a collar on your shirt and shoes, not sneakers, on your feet, you will be fine. If someone comes in wearing sneakers, Tanner suffers the indignity and discomfort of sock deprivation.


And no Tequila for Tanner please!!!


----------



## FriendlyFire

Can you guys belive this? I can't make it to the herf, and I'm looking foward to this herf, or I should not looking foward on missing it. 

Guys have alot of fun.......


----------



## MeNimbus

I am looking forward to seeing new faces along with many old botls. :bl


----------



## TMoneYNYY

MeNimbus said:


> I am looking forward to seeing new faces along with many old botls. :bl


I hope we can finally have a sober herf together, brotha!:ss


----------



## ColdCuts

Mr.Maduro said:


> BigGreg
> Mr.Maduro
> houdini
> MeNimbus
> alarmguy1
> tech-ninja
> TMoneYNYY
> Dux +1
> Golfman
> SouthsideCigar
> ColdCuts
> hova45
> Malik23
> adsantos13
> Kngof9ex
> 
> About 51 hours to go....Is this still the list of attendees?


Of course, I can only speak for myself, but I'm still in! And man, I tell ya, after the week I've had (and there's still two days to go yet), I sure could use a good smoke and a stiff drink! I'm looking forward to seeing you fellas. :tu


----------



## tech-ninja

1 day, 19 hours, 23 minutes

Getting closer!


----------



## novasurf

I'll be in Manhattan on business. I'll do my level best to stop in. 
Asi papa!


----------



## adsantos13

Herf starts at 5:30, right?

Well, thats when Ill be getting there!


----------



## Dux

adsantos13 said:


> Herf starts at 5:30, right?
> 
> Well, thats when Ill be getting there!


Cigar bar opens @ 6 but you can enjoy drinks up stairs @ 5:30


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Is there still a pre-herf @ Barclay Rex? I get out of work at 3..... :ss


----------



## hova45

My final is Friday I have one Saturday also but I am still in. Only because we have visitors and we need to play good hosts:tu


----------



## Dux

Mr.Maduro said:


> Is there still a pre-herf @ Barclay Rex? I get out of work at 3..... :ss


I think we are still working on good time to meet up, I dont have work tomorrow so I can be in the city @ anytime.

I would like to hit JR cigar / and Barclay if possible :tu

Let's pick an easy time and place


----------



## FriendlyFire

Is Wendesday after 5 a bad time?



Dux said:


> I think we are still working on good time to meet up, I dont have work tomorrow so I can be in the city @ anytime.
> 
> I would like to hit JR cigar / and Barclay if possible :tu
> 
> Let's pick an easy time and place


----------



## Dux

FriendlyFire said:


> Is Wendesday after 5 a bad time?


This would be for tomorrow


----------



## Malik23

Why are you going to JR? Not been impressed by their midtown store, well, ever. Go to De La Concha or Davidoff. You should know this man!:ss


----------



## Dux

Malik23 said:


> Why are you going to JR? Not been impressed by their midtown store, well, ever. Go to De La Concha or Davidoff. You should know this man!:ss


Cause JR sells the Bolivar Cofradia that I love so much 
"its the only reason I go"

http://www.jr5thave.com/index.cfm?page=deals_bolcof_08no3

and who says JR would be the only stop.. :cb


----------



## alarmguy1

I'll be there around 7:30:tu


Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux

alarmguy1 said:


> I'll be there around 7:30:tu
> 
> Alarmguy1


Cant wait to hear about the escapades of Paul and the Purple Grotto :tu


----------



## houdini

7:30ISH for me too....See you all then. H


----------



## hova45

Dux said:


> Cant wait to hear about the escapades of Paul and the Purple Grotto :tu


wasn't it the grotto of the grape???????


----------



## Dux

hova45 said:


> wasn't it the grotto of the grape???????


I was close :chk


----------



## ColdCuts

Mr.Maduro said:


> Is there still a pre-herf @ Barclay Rex? I get out of work at 3..... :ss


I'll get to Merchants around 7. Hey, you pre-herf guys aren't going to be winding down by 7 are you?!


----------



## BigGreg

looks like im going to make it between 7 and 7:30, the guys from my hospital and I are all going out for a last lunch together, we all just got laid off so they might get me a little tipsy before I arrive. Good thing im relying on public transportation and wont have to worry about driving :ss


----------



## Malik23

ColdCuts said:


> I'll get to Merchants around 7. Hey, you pre-herf guys aren't going to be winding down by 7 are you?!


Please tell me you are kidding?! I was planning to head out early, probably about 10 or 11. I suspect you will probably be able to hang with at least some people until 12 or so.


----------



## Dux

Malik23 said:


> Please tell me you are kidding?! I was planning to head out early, probably about 10 or 11. I suspect you will probably be able to hang with at least some people until 12 or so.


I'm looking @ a 1am Train home :tu

I will be heading into the city early tomorrow, I need to buy a new cell phone since mine was lost in the jungle I call home.
I will probably stop off at my office to charge the phone and check CS for any updates.


----------



## ColdCuts

Malik23 said:


> Please tell me you are kidding?! I was planning to head out early, probably about 10 or 11. I suspect you will probably be able to hang with at least some people until 12 or so.


Mr.Maduro is, I think, meeting up with Dux and maybe some other gorillas around 3PM for a pre-herf herf. I'll be rolling in to Merchants after a long workday, around 7PM. I'm just hoping that the pre-herf gorillas aren't going to be thinking of packing it in about then!


----------



## tech-ninja

I'm down for a pre-herf!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

ColdCuts said:


> Mr.Maduro is, I think, meeting up with Dux and maybe some other gorillas around 3PM for a pre-herf herf. I'll be rolling in to Merchants after a long workday, around 7PM. I'm just hoping that the pre-herf gorillas aren't going to be thinking of packing it in about then!


I can speak for myself, Doug and Pete on this one... we'll ALL be looking for the last possible train! Doug, I'm iffy on the pre-herf right now. Don't know if I can get in before 4:45, I'll see though. If I can, I'll just catch the tail end of the pre-herf, then head to Merchant's with you guys. Can I still call you on your cell should I need to?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I'll be getting to Barclay a little after 3 for the pre-herf!! :ss


----------



## Malik23

I'll be done with work about 5/5:30, so will just head straight over to Merchants.

If I do happen to get out earlier, which Barclay Rex? Gonna guess the Lex/51st one.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I'll be gettin' in at 4:40, so should I meet with you guys at BR and go to Merchant's, or just go straight there?


----------



## Dux

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'll be gettin' in at 4:40, so should I meet with you guys at BR and go to Merchant's, or just go straight there?


Your call Tanner, I plan to be @ merchants around 5:30 so we can get a good spot tonight..


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> Your call Tanner, I plan to be @ merchants around 5:30 so we can get a good spot tonight..


I was just wondering when you were planning on leaving BR.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

As Borat would say....the NYC 5.0 Herf was a "GREAT SUCCESS!!!"

pics to follow....


----------



## rack04

Mr.Maduro said:


> As Borat would say....the NYC 5.0 Herf was a "GREAT SUCCESS!!!"
> 
> pics to follow....


Why pics to follow? What about right now? :tu


----------



## adsantos13

Mr.Maduro said:


> As Borat would say....the NYC 5.0 Herf was a "GREAT SUCCESS!!!"
> 
> pics to follow....


Definitely a great time!

Great to see and meet all the peeps! We gotta do this more often. Monthly herf????


----------



## ColdCuts

Just got home and took inventory. I brought, like, four or five cigars in my measly ten-stick CigarCaddy. I came home with _20 quality cigars!_ Brothers, you are much too generous! I don't know what to say--mostly because I have a really nice buzz.  But, THANK YOU!

Sadly, I can't remember who gave me what. When I walked in, gorillas were just throwing cigars around, and it didn't stop! If you gave me cigars, please PM me what you gave me! But, most importantly, I met half a dozen great gorillas who I've never met before! Plus, old friends I hadn't seen since, I think, 3.0. Best NYC herf yet, no? 

Also, can't wait for the photos, especially alarmguy1's new avatar! :r

P.S. HOLY MOSES! Each one of my SIX Boddington's were nine dollars! :hn


----------



## BigGreg

I apologize for not showing... Went out with the guys from work and got a little drunk... didnt even see the time we ate at 3 and at 9:30 I looked at my watch astonished. Ive been working with these guys for 3 years now and it was sad to know that our time working together at the moment has come to an end. I guess going through stories and laughs went by and we had such a good time its a shame that they have to close our hospital. I had a great night but I am really sad about the following circumstances. Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## Dux

BigGreg said:


> I apologize for not showing... Went out with the guys from work and got a little drunk... didnt even see the time we ate at 3 and at 9:30 I looked at my watch astonished. Ive been working with these guys for 3 years now and it was sad to know that our time working together at the moment has come to an end. I guess going through stories and laughs went by and we had such a good time its a shame that they have to close our hospital. I had a great night but I am really sad about the following circumstances. Glad you guys had a good time.


Sorry you couldn't make it, but I'm sure we will catch you the next time around :tu


----------



## Dux

Fantastic Night with Fantastic company!!! Can't wait to do this again :tu


----------



## houdini

Dux said:


> Fantastic Night with Fantastic company!!! Can't wait to do this again :tu


I couldnt have said it better! It was my 1st HERF so I didnt know what to expect....Thanks for making it a blast guys.

Whens the next one!!??? :tu


----------



## Dux

houdini said:


> I couldnt have said it better! It was my 1st HERF so I didnt know what to expect....Thanks for making it a blast guys.
> 
> Whens the next one!!??? :tu


Soon I hope :tu


----------



## Nerachnia

Dux said:


> Fantastic Night with Fantastic company!!! Can't wait to do this again :tu


Couldn't you all pretend it sucked to make me feel better


----------



## alarmguy1

What a great time. We have to have them more often. Nice to see old friends and meet new ones. Can't wait till the next one.:ss


Alarmguy1


----------



## Mr.Maduro

GREAT time, GREAT cigars, GREATER company!!!

Last night was just what I needed. I haven't had a night out like that in a long while, and I'm glad I spent it with you guys!!!:tu

Here's Stewart (tech-ninja) and Tanner (TMoneYNYY)









Pete (Malik23) and Doug (Dux)









Doug's friend Rich? with lynngod and Jian (Me Nimbus)









Andre (adsantos13) Dave (ColdCuts) Harry (Houdini) and Lynngod









Candid (except for Jian) group shot. - Joey (hova45) and Paul (alarmguy1) are in this shot too!


----------



## hova45

Yeap lots of fun, well just got back and the final was pretty easy:tu


----------



## MeNimbus

Thank you guys for a great night and excellent cigars. RG+ to come. Next time I want to empty out the cooler, I know where to unload. Damn you Patrick! :r :mn


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Well, it looks like I'm finally sober enough to post a somewhat-coherent comment about 5.0! It was great seeing so many familiar faces, and some new ones that I hope to see again! _Everyone's_ generosity is just incredible, and even with proper prior planning, I walked outta there with more sticks than I showed up with! I'm sorry some of the other guys couldn't make it, but I hope we can do 6.0 soon!

On a side note, and a much more sentimental one at that, I would just like to share a thought of mine. I never was really able to sum up my membership in the jungle in just one word, but Lynn was able to do so as soon as he walked in. We had never met before, and he just pointed and said, "Tequila!" Thank you, New York herfers, for making my liver pay!


----------



## houdini

OK....Im finally recovered from an amazing night with amazing people. You guys are a class act and I cant wait to hit up 6.0!

It was my first HERF so when I signed up for it, I searched the forum and "researched" HERF ettiquette and what to expect. Armed with that info, I picked up an 18 stick Cigar Caddy and filled it with 18 of my favorite smokes. I wanted to be ready and figured I would rather bring too many smokes rather than not have enough for smoking, trades, suicide bombs, etc....

Well....I didnt even have a chance to take my off my coat before I was bombed from all angles! Im sorry to say, I was a little overwhelmed and I barely know who gave me what....So I will thank all of you for the great smokes and even better company! It became obvious that my 18 stick Caddy was not enough and Im going to have to show up with a fully stocked cooler next time! (Mr. Maduro....Its on!)

I couldnt pick a better crew to share cigars, drinks and stories with. Thanks to all for a GREAT TIME! Whens 6.0?? 

"Aint nothing like the real thing baby!!!!" :r


----------



## houdini

hova45 said:


> Yeap lots of fun, well just got back and the final was pretty easy:tu


Congrats! :bl


----------



## alarmguy1

"Aint nothing like the real thing baby!!!!" :r



:r Well at around 2:30 am I found out our little friend was the real thing baby.:tu


Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> "Aint nothing like the real thing baby!!!!" :r
> 
> :r Well at around 2:30 am I found out our little friend was the real thing baby.:tu
> 
> Alarmguy1


Don't make me call :BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tu:chk


----------



## ColdCuts

alarmguy1 said:


> :r Well at around 2:30 am I found out our little friend was the real thing baby.:tu


It looked to me like things were heading in that direction! Way to go, Paul! :tu Now where's that new avatar?!  :r


----------



## ColdCuts

BTW 5.0 herfers, if I haven't bumped you yet, I've got more RG on the way! It's just that I've 'given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours.'


----------



## Malik23

So, I have a few pics, but it looks like my camera spent an awful lot of time on the table next to me. Thumbnails, so you can get a higher resolution if you'd like.

http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0981xy5.jpg



http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0984jw8.jpg

http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0985ur6.jpg


----------



## Malik23

Oh, and Paul, you have your choice of two:

One where she looks like she's tweaking your nipple:


Or this one, Which I think is the better option:


----------



## Kngof9ex

Hey guys im sorry I missed it, I got stuck working till midnight...im pretty pissed but hopefully ill make the next one


----------



## alarmguy1

Malik23 said:


> Oh, and Paul, you have your choice of two:
> 
> One where she looks like she's tweaking your nipple:
> 
> 
> Or this one, Which I think is the better option:


Well it looked better after a $168.00 bar tab.:gn Those Gran Marnier do it to me all the time.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Malik23

Did she get that cigar from one of us or was it a random cohibo?


----------



## MeNimbus

Malik23 said:


> Did she get that cigar from one of us or was it a random cohibo?


I think she flashed her boob and Paul drooled and lost self control. He was sprouting cigars amongst other things. I hope she/he is what you expected him/her to be Paul :r :bn


----------



## alarmguy1

MeNimbus said:


> I think she flashed her boob and Paul drooled and lost self control. He was sprouting cigars amongst other things. I hope she/he is what you expected him/her to be Paul :r :bn


:r Does antbody know her name. Because I don't. Kept calling her oy vey.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Malik23

I don't. Was never introduced to her, Paul...

:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

alarmguy1 said:


> :r Does antbody know her name. Because I don't. Kept calling her oy vey.
> 
> Alarmguy1


I haven't a clue... but can you finally agree with me, Paul... it looked just as good from the back as it did from the front!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss:tu:chk


----------



## hova45

TMoneYNYY said:


> I haven't a clue... but can you finally agree with me, Paul... it looked just as good from the back as it did from the front!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss:tu:chk


She had a flat ass you had to much to drink tanner, and then you got scared didnt want to tell her and I had to let her know.:mn


----------



## TMoneYNYY

hova45 said:


> She had a flat ass you had to much to drink tanner, and then you got scared didnt want to tell her and I had to let her know.:mn


It may have been the lighting... and the wine... and the scotch... and then more wine.


----------



## alarmguy1

TMoneYNYY said:


> It may have been the lighting... and the wine... and the scotch... and then more wine.


And more whine and more whine. Oh wait it"s wine.:tpd:

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux

IF possible could you guys email me all your Unedited photos from 5.0 
I would like to add them to my Picasaweb album / Herf photo Link below 

Email address [email protected]

Many Thanks :tu

Doug/Dux


----------



## FriendlyFire

Hi, I'm so glad you all enjoyed it.


----------



## lynngod

Had a great time last night, Hey when did the girls get there?

(BTW terribile pictures of me, I thought that cameras didn't lie!!)


----------



## ColdCuts

Some things I learned at NYC 5.0:

1. My 10-stick CigarCaddy isn't cutting it.

2. Nor is my lousy Colibri torch.

3. Drinks don't come cheap at Merchants East.

4. Herfing with CS gorillas always makes #3 worth it.

5. 6.0 can't come soon enough. 

P.S. What online retailer carries the best selection of travel cases and lighters? Is it Cigarmony? Oh, and which one sells 3-finger bags?!


----------



## FriendlyFire

Can some one please set up the photos from the herf, with all the CS members names in order, so if I see one of you some where I can hand you a stick.  and say hi? please


----------



## ColdCuts

FriendlyFire said:


> Can some one please set up the photos from the herf, with all the CS members names in order, so if I see one of you some where I can hand you a stick.  and say hi? please


Mr.Maduro (Patrick) has already done this. See post #183. For a glimpse of Mr.Maduro, see pics #1 and #4 in post #193 by Malik23 (Pete). Or, you could attend 6.0 and meet us all in person! :tu


----------



## Dux

ColdCuts said:


> Some things I learned at NYC 5.0:
> 
> 1. My 10-stick CigarCaddy isn't cutting it.
> 
> 2. Nor is my lousy Colibri torch.
> 
> 3. Drinks don't come cheap at Merchants East.
> 
> 4. Herfing with CS gorillas always makes #3 worth it.
> 
> 5. 6.0 can't come soon enough.
> 
> P.S. What online retailer carries the best selection of travel cases and lighters? Is it Cigarmony? Oh, and which one sells 3-finger bags?!


6.0 Link has been posted :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=157450


----------



## FriendlyFire

Yeah joining the herf is a great idea, but I can not make it if its on a Friday or Saturday, and I'm not expecting anyone to accomidate my scedual. 

I saw some pics, the rest i'll have to look at at home because my internet at work is filtered so I can't see most pics.


----------



## tech-ninja

Well I had a great time! The afternoon started out good. Patrick met me at my hotel and showed me how it is done - He hailed a cab, and one that is off duty pulls over. He tells him where we want to go and the cabbie says he can't do that. Well Patrick goes into him "Why'd you stop then? Off Duty - Don't stop just keep going! Go! Keep going!" and then we walk off. Loved it. 

We met Doug at Barclay Rex where, as Patrick and I found out, you have to buy your smokes there AND only smoke ones that you bought there. Then another employee came over, thinking he was sly and tryed to get a look at our cigar bands to see what we were smoking. - Jealous - 

Then Tanner shows up and we all pile in a cab and head down to merchants. Got some good seats and everybody else started rollin' in.

Great conversation and smoking. Every time somebody would show up, cigars would be passed around and converstion would resume. Every so often we would move seats to get to talk to a different group.

About 11:30 everybody had left except Paul (alarmguy1) and I. We conversed a little more until about 1:15.

Too much fun! Loved every minute. Hopefully I'll get to go to the same conference next year and we'll do it again! :tu


----------



## FriendlyFire

So glad you enjoyed, I wasn't there but I'm enjoying all your reactions to the herf..



tech-ninja said:


> Well I had a great time! The afternoon started out good. Patrick met me at my hotel and showed me how it is done - He hailed a cab, and one that is off duty pulls over. He tells him where we want to go and the cabbie says he can't do that. Well Patrick goes into him "Why'd you stop then? Off Duty - Don't stop just keep going! Go! Keep going!" and then we walk off. Loved it.
> 
> We met Doug at Barclay Rex where, as Patrick and I found out, you have to buy your smokes there AND only smoke ones that you bought there. Then another employee came over, thinking he was sly and tryed to get a look at our cigar bands to see what we were smoking. - Jealous -
> 
> Then Tanner shows up and we all pile in a cab and head down to merchants. Got some good seats and everybody else started rollin' in.
> 
> Great conversation and smoking. Every time somebody would show up, cigars would be passed around and converstion would resume. Every so often we would move seats to get to talk to a different group.
> 
> About 11:30 everybody had left except Paul (alarmguy1) and I. We conversed *a little more* until about 1:15.
> 
> Too much fun! Loved every minute. Hopefully I'll get to go to the same conference next year and we'll do it again! :tu


----------



## tech-ninja

So this young lady sits next to Paul and asks how we all knew each other and he begins to talk to her. After a few minutes he begins to let her know who is single and who is married....

... then he spots Harry (Houdini)...

Paul: "Here's the guy you need to meet! Harry come here and sit down. Harry's a Greek. His mother wanted him to marry a Greek girl, then it was an Italian girl, now she just wants him to marry a girl."

Young lady: "But I have to marry a jewish man"

Paul: "He's a Jew! He's a greek jew! I'm an _italian _jew, he's a _greek _jew! Sit here Harry."

Pause. Paul starts to get seated but turns back...

...and says boisterously "*And he's got a big hose!*"

The look on Harry's and her faces was priceless. We all died laughing. You see, Harry's a fireman.... :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

alarmguy1 said:


> "Aint nothing like the real thing baby!!!!" :r
> 
> :r Well at around 2:30 am I found out our little friend was the real thing baby.:tu
> 
> Alarmguy1


Did you show her your purple grape? :r:r :tu


----------



## alarmguy1

Well hoses come in different sizes. :r I figure I can be Harry's wingman. Just the hose think is good for at least 300 pickup lines. Lenght and girth.:tu Harry I am on your side. Remember if you scratch an Italian hard enough you hit a Greek. Let the fun begin. :chk

Alarmguy1


----------



## alarmguy1

Mr.Maduro said:


> Did you show her your purple grape? :r:r :tu


It wasn't purple. OK now I have to tell you guys another real life story the next time we meet. Remind me about the German Shepard.

Alarmguy1


----------



## FriendlyFire

I have a good question, have you managed to get a few new bolts on to CS? at the herf???



tech-ninja;1654611
[URL="http://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0987ak6.jpg" said:


> [/URL]
> 
> So this young lady sits next to Paul and asks how we all knew each other and he begins to talk to her. After a few minutes he begins to let her know who is single and who is married....
> 
> ... then he spots Harry (Houdini)...
> 
> Paul: "Here's the guy you need to meet! Harry come here and sit down. Harry's a Greek. His mother wanted him to marry a Greek girl, then it was an Italian girl, now she just wants him to marry a girl."
> 
> Young lady: "But I have to marry a jewish man"
> 
> Paul: "He's a Jew! He's a greek jew! I'm an _italian _jew, he's a _greek _jew! Sit here Harry."
> 
> Pause. Paul starts to get seated but turns back...
> 
> ...and says boisterously "*And he's got a big hose!*"
> 
> The look on Harry's and her faces was priceless. We all died laughing. You see, Harry's a fireman.... :r


----------



## alarmguy1

We told a few people about us. As a matter of fact Ms. Oy Yeh was invited to join. Especially since she promised to post this picture of herself when she was 24 wearing a black leather mini, stiletto heels, a revealing top smoking a stoogie 


Alarmguy1


----------



## hova45

Mr.Maduro said:


> Did you show her your purple grape? :r:r :tu


:r:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## hova45

alarmguy1 said:


> We told a few people about us. As a matter of fact Ms. Oy Yeh was invited to join. Especially since she promised to post this picture of herself when she was 24 wearing a black leather mini, stiletto heels, a revealing top smoking a stoogie
> 
> Alarmguy1


I am still awaiting that, but I think she had one too many cosmos and wont remember jack Sh*t.


----------



## houdini

:r:r:r:r

You guys rock!


----------



## FriendlyFire

So how did it work? each of you had to pay $25 to be there????


----------



## alarmguy1

FriendlyFire said:


> So how did it work? each of you had to pay $25 to be there????


No. You paid only for your drinks or food. Some of us drink and eat more than others. Tanner had like 3 bottles of wine. And I can't remember how much I consumed which probably was a good amount.

We also bring our own cigars. Merchants doesn't have a cutting fee either.

Alarmguy1


----------



## FriendlyFire

wait, I thought you need to pay membership, it's free???? then I'm runing over there this wendseday,



alarmguy1 said:


> No. You paid only for your drinks or food. Some of us drink and eat more than others. Tanner had like 3 bottles of wine. And I can't remember how much I consumed which probably was a good amount.
> 
> We also bring our own cigars. Merchants doesn't have a cutting fee either.
> 
> Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY

FriendlyFire said:


> wait, I thought you need to pay membership, it's free???? then I'm runing over there this wendseday,


The membership is $600 a year which includes a locker. There's probably a 2 drink minimum, but that's always met. There's no lighting fee, cutting fee, table fee, or cigar fee, so head on over!


----------



## FriendlyFire

oh, did I mix this up with nat sherman?



TMoneYNYY said:


> The membership is $600 a year which includes a locker. There's probably a 2 drink minimum, but that's always met. There's no lighting fee, cutting fee, table fee, or cigar fee, so head on over!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

FriendlyFire said:


> oh, did I mix this up with nat sherman?


I'm not sure. I know Carnegie Club has a $10 lighting fee that can be used towards a drink or a cigar. It's possible that you mixed it up with a number of places that have a fee. Alls I knows is that Merchant's ain'ts gots ones!


----------



## FriendlyFire

Wow , but they want you to buy there sticks or something right?



TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm not sure. I know Carnegie Club has a $10 lighting fee that can be used towards a drink or a cigar. It's possible that you mixed it up with a number of places that have a fee. Alls I knows is that Merchant's ain'ts gots ones!


----------



## alarmguy1

FriendlyFire said:


> Wow , but they want you to buy there sticks or something right?


No you don't have to buy anything but bar drinks.

Alarmguy1


----------



## FriendlyFire

oh, so its a bar not a Cigar lounge, oy vey.



alarmguy1 said:


> No you don't have to buy anything but bar drinks.
> 
> Alarmguy1


----------



## alarmguy1

FriendlyFire said:


> oh, so its a bar not a Cigar lounge, oy vey.


:r It is both.

Alarmguy1


----------



## FriendlyFire

So dose anyone hang out there on Wendesday after noons?


----------



## Dux

FriendlyFire said:


> So dose anyone hang out there on Wendesday after noons?


The cigar bar is only open from 5pm till about 4am


----------



## ColdCuts

alarmguy1 said:


> OK now I have to tell you guys another real life story the next time we meet. Remind me about the German Shepard.


Oh, MAN! A German Shepherd?! WHAT?! I can't WAIT for this one! :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

ColdCuts said:


> Oh, MAN! A German Shepherd?! WHAT?! I can't WAIT for this one! :r


My guess is either a German Shepard was involved, or she looked like one!

Or was just plain covered in hair... :chk


----------



## FriendlyFire

I'm available from 5-645



Dux said:


> The cigar bar is only open from 5pm till about 4am


----------



## Malik23

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm not sure. I know Carnegie Club has a $10 lighting fee that can be used towards a drink or a cigar. It's possible that you mixed it up with a number of places that have a fee. Alls I knows is that Merchant's ain'ts gots ones!


The Carnagie Club $10 can only be used towards cigars. They do have a fairly high cover on Saturday nights when there is a band.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Malik23 said:


> The Carnagie Club $10 can only be used towards cigars. They do have a fairly high cover on Saturday nights when there is a band.


Ahh, thanks, Pete. Forgot about the cover.

Makes for a much more cost-prohibitive night!:tu


----------



## adsantos13

alarmguy1 said:


> Remind me about the German Shepard.


:r I have a feeling that's another great story!


----------



## SouthsideCigar

Sounds like I missed a great time. Unfortunatly I have/had the flu since Thur and there was no way I could have smoked any cigars. I was in bed most of the weekend. I will be sure to make 6.0

Dave


----------



## TMoneYNYY

SouthsideCigar said:


> Sounds like I missed a great time. Unfortunatly I have/had the flu since Thur and there was no way I could have smoked any cigars. I was in bed most of the weekend. I will be sure to make 6.0
> 
> Dave


Sorry to hear about that, brotha. Thanks for not givin' it to us!!!!!!! There'll be plenty more than just 6.0, so we'll see ya!


----------



## Dux

SouthsideCigar said:


> Sounds like I missed a great time. Unfortunatly I have/had the flu since Thur and there was no way I could have smoked any cigars. I was in bed most of the weekend. I will be sure to make 6.0
> 
> Dave


Hope to see you at the next Herf :tu


----------



## houdini

MeNimbus made my drive a little more enjoyable today. He slayed me with this stick at 5.0 - Thanks brother!



I usually dont smoke early in the morning but I had a long drive today and the weather was beautiful....so I decided to go with this little guy and a cup of coffee. It was very smooth and creamy with a load of white smoke...I would describe it as a medium cigar. It burned even and was maintenance free all the way to the nub. I really, really enjoyed it....Thanks Jian! 



R.I.P. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ahhhh NYC traffic! :hn If I drove to work, I would need a cigar eveyday too! :ss


----------



## hova45

That looked like an amazing drive....lol:ss:w


----------



## FriendlyFire

Hey, I can see yah Fire fighter ID in the window , maybe I can stop by your station house with some stick. "Brooklyn to a CS Member K" whats your 20 K" lets do a 10-75 on a cigar K"


----------



## tech-ninja

houdini said:


> MeNimbus made my drive a little more enjoyable today. He slayed me with this stick at 5.0 - Thanks brother!
> 
> I usually dont smoke early in the morning but I had a long drive today and the weather was beautiful....so I decided to go with this little guy and a cup of coffee. It was very smooth and creamy with a load of white smoke...I would describe it as a medium cigar. It burned even and was maintenance free all the way to the nub. I really, really enjoyed it....Thanks Jian!
> 
> R.I.P. :ss


I saw your post and was freaked out for a moment. I smoked the same thing on the way home from work yesterday!

I second the thanks to Jian!


----------



## MeNimbus

I am glad that you both enjoyed the baby cigar. Try the Illusione on a full stomach :tu 

I had a great time herfing with you both and hope to do it again soon!


----------



## houdini

10-4K :tu



FriendlyFire said:


> Hey, I can see yah Fire fighter ID in the window , maybe I can stop by your station house with some stick. "Brooklyn to a CS Member K" whats your 20 K" lets do a 10-75 on a cigar K"


----------



## FriendlyFire

Whats your 20 K? Do you work in Brooklyn K?



houdini said:


> 10-4K :tu


----------

